# Today on RO- Thursday!



## mouse_chalk (Aug 20, 2009)

[align=center]





*Thursday, 20th August 2009*




Hello!












Happy Birthday to...

*tundrakatiebean*!

*MPHF* is also celebrating *Minstrel*'s 2nd birthday, and *Floppy*'s 1st Gotcha day!



*Have a great day guys!*



arty:


Are you, or your bunnies celebrating a special day? Don't forget to add it to the  Calendar! 












*Infirmary- Bunnies and slaves that need our help and support:*

*Sabine*- looking for  mite treatment  in Ireland

*BlackAndChrome* - looking for advice on malocclusion
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*betsy* - worried about  Jiggly  who seems to be sick- she seems to be coming out of it, fingers crossed!

*Victoria* - worried about  Black and Red losing weight 

ray:

:nurse:




*Randy (ra7751)* is inviting you to join  Rocky Mount Wildlife Rehabbers  on Facebok! 








*Sabine* is wondering why the forum seems quiet at  11pm GMT? 
:waiting:




*SweetSassy*'s bunny Rascal has gone in  to be neutered  today, please keep them in your thoughts!
ray:



*Luvmyzoocrew* has also scheduled neuters for  Benny and Charger  - please wish them luck!
ray:



*Becca*'s bunny Chester had a visit from the  gender fairy! 
:magicwand:



*SunnyCait* has posted some adorable pictures of  MJ and Breakfast! 







*stina3246* is wondering what to do about her  new bunny? 


*Boz* is asking if anyone feeds  Sweet Meadow Timothy Rabbit Pellets?  What are your thoughts on it?







*Becca* had some  sad news  that the man she got Dippy and Fluffball from passed away 
:rip:



Congratulations to *jcottonl02* and *pinksalamander* who  got into University!  And to *Michaela* who got great AS results, and anyone else to collected exam results today!
:woohoo

*



*


*Who is this?!*










*Have a great day!*
[/align]


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 20, 2009)

It's kirby's birthday today too. 
is the cal good now?I had all my special days on the thread


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 20, 2009)

Is the mystery bun Scone?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 20, 2009)

Aww Helen I'm sorry! I didn't see it on the Calendar!

Happy Birthday Kirby!! arty:


Not Scone, sorry!


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Jen for mentioning Rascal.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 21, 2009)

It's the BEAUTIFUL and also very plush Violet! (right?)


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 21, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> It's the BEAUTIFUL and also very plush Violet! (right?)



Beautiful and plush= correct. Violet= incorrect! Sorry!


You're welcome April! How is he doing today? I will go and check now!


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 22, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Is the mystery bun Scone?


Not unless someone has been sneaking in here and taking pictures of my bunny...


----------



## Becca (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for mentioning Chessie and the breeder! 

Great news as always Jen


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 24, 2009)

OH! I had the right bun in mind, just the wrong name! It's DAISY, of the Degerfield Bunnies! I don't know why I thought her name was violet!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 24, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> OH! I had the right bun in mind, just the wrong name! It's DAISY, of the Degerfield Bunnies! I don't know why I thought her name was violet!


HAHA your right but your too late! She posted it on Sunday and I guessed it.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 24, 2009)

Aw shucks! What a pretty bunny, though!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 24, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Aw shucks! What a pretty bunny, though!


I know, she's gorgeous!!


----------



## MPHF (Aug 31, 2009)

thank you for mentioning Minstrel's birthday and Floppy's gotcha day. Only just read it though!


----------

